

How One Simple Change Might Let Apple Swipe 30% of Google’s Lunch - hownottowrite
http://www.jamiegrove.com/software/how-one-simple-change-might-let-apple-swipe-30-of-googles-lunch

======
digitalengineer
People do need to provide Siri access to their location though. Something I
certainly do not want; Siri learning all my movements. You can't just say:
"Show me sushi restaurants in SF". Siri wants your location.

